# All new design G/#1 roller demo stand



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

Have you ever thought after you finished running in the garden, you can move your locomotive on the roller demo stand to maintain, clear, and let it be an art dynamic demonstration in the living room or cabinet.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Been using a test bed with roller bearings for years, for both my O gauge stuff and my S gauge items.


----------



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> Been using a test bed with roller bearings for years, for both my O gauge stuff and my S gauge items.


Bearing with a stand is easy and convenient to use in all ways.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I’d love to have a roller stand system for my H0 stuff. The prices though, are a bit of a shock.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

kilowatt62 said:


> I’d love to have a roller stand system for my H0 stuff. The prices though, are a bit of a shock.


I didn't see any prices, what are they??


----------



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

kilowatt62 said:


> I’d love to have a roller stand system for my H0 stuff. The prices though, are a bit of a shock.


Here is a comparison table, if you compare the RailStand to the Marklin Roller Test Stand, the RailStand has more features, best construction and is reasonably priced.

Please click the link: What's the different between the RailStand roller test stand and the Marklin roller test stand


----------

